# Dad Of 8 Designs The Ultimate "get Away From It All Man Cave"



## tinydancer

This is just jaw dropping amazing. And he did it for such little money. Mainly elbow grease, love of the past and a great imagination. 

*Is this the ultimate man cave? Father-of-eight converts his drab basement into authentic log cabin – complete with window overlooking the wild frontier *

*Dennis Martin, 49, converted basement in Helena, Alabama, into 1950s cabin*
*Features rifles in racks, mounted deer head and food in vintage tins*
*Retreat was built as a way of escaping the pressures of the modern world*
*Built for just £65 by carefully sourcing material recycled from the 1950s*
*Here's some of the pictures. Rest at link with article.*

*





The log cabin, complete with a window overlooking the wild frontier, was built in the basement of a father-of-eight's suburban family home in Helena, Alabama*

*





Dennis Martin cleans a replica gun in the basement he converted into 1950s log cabin complete with rifles, a mounted deer head above the fireplace and food in vintage tins*

*





A fake window depicting an idyllic mountain scene to bring a touch of frontier style to the log cabin*

*





Guns mounted on the walls and various other hunting tools fill the authentic 1950s log cabin*

*The cabin also contains a fireplace made out of salvaged stonework. Mr Martin filled the fireplace with soot, a charred log and an orange light to simulate a real fire.

'There are burn marks on the floor in front of the fireplace,' he said.

'There are real ashes in the fireplace and all the pots are charred black, as if they have been used over the fire for years.

'I like it when people notice the little details and can appreciate the hard work that went it them.

'I love hanging out in there - relaxing, reading, playing games with my kids and working on projects at the table.'









Alabama man converts drab basement into authentic log cabin Daily Mail Online
*


----------



## deltex1

Hope he doesn't hang himself in there one day....


----------



## theDoctorisIn

"Penultimate" means "next to ultimate", or "second to last"

If that was the "penultimate" man cave, that would mean there's exactly one man cave better than that one.

Sorry to be an English language nazi.


----------



## TheOldSchool

theDoctorisIn said:


> "Penultimate" means "next to ultimate", or "second to last"
> 
> If that was the "penultimate" man cave, that would mean there's exactly one man cave better than that one.
> 
> Sorry to be an English language nazi.



I found it!


----------



## tinydancer

theDoctorisIn said:


> "Penultimate" means "next to ultimate", or "second to last"
> 
> If that was the "penultimate" man cave, that would mean there's exactly one man cave better than that one.
> 
> Sorry to be an English language nazi.



Aaaaaaaaaargh! You're right. I'll report myself and ask a mod to fix the thread title.

Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## rightwinger

tinydancer said:


> This is just jaw dropping amazing. And he did it for such little money. Mainly elbow grease, love of the past and a great imagination.
> 
> *Is this the ultimate man cave? Father-of-eight converts his drab basement into authentic log cabin – complete with window overlooking the wild frontier *
> 
> *Dennis Martin, 49, converted basement in Helena, Alabama, into 1950s cabin*
> *Features rifles in racks, mounted deer head and food in vintage tins*
> *Retreat was built as a way of escaping the pressures of the modern world*
> *Built for just £65 by carefully sourcing material recycled from the 1950s*
> *Here's some of the pictures. Rest at link with article.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The log cabin, complete with a window overlooking the wild frontier, was built in the basement of a father-of-eight's suburban family home in Helena, Alabama*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis Martin cleans a replica gun in the basement he converted into 1950s log cabin complete with rifles, a mounted deer head above the fireplace and food in vintage tins*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fake window depicting an idyllic mountain scene to bring a touch of frontier style to the log cabin*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns mounted on the walls and various other hunting tools fill the authentic 1950s log cabin*
> 
> *The cabin also contains a fireplace made out of salvaged stonework. Mr Martin filled the fireplace with soot, a charred log and an orange light to simulate a real fire.
> 
> 'There are burn marks on the floor in front of the fireplace,' he said.
> 
> 'There are real ashes in the fireplace and all the pots are charred black, as if they have been used over the fire for years.
> 
> 'I like it when people notice the little details and can appreciate the hard work that went it them.
> 
> 'I love hanging out in there - relaxing, reading, playing games with my kids and working on projects at the table.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama man converts drab basement into authentic log cabin Daily Mail Online*


Needs a bar and keggerator


----------

